# So Sad



## MrsNZ (Dec 5, 2003)

My boyfriend's step-dad's cat, Tommy, died just this last weekend. Tommy was almost 19 years old. My boyfriend's step-dad is so upset about it, he wont even get rid of the kitty litter box. I feel so bad and I wish I could do something to help him get through it. At least he got to spend almost 19 years with him, right?  Anyway, just felt like sharing my feelings.
Melissa & Angel


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

That is indeed very sad ..may the kitty rest in peace.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

So sorry for his loss. Sounds like Tommy was a very loved cat.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Really sorry you have lost a loved member of the family


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about that. At least Tommy was fortunate enough to have a long life with an owner who loved him very much.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm very sorry to hear about Tommy. It's too bad they don't live as long as us. At least he had a good 19 years.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Melissa, I'm so sorry Tommy is gone after all of those years. It's understandable that your boyfriend's step-father is so upset. He must have taken excellent care of him and loved him very much. I firmly believe that he will see him again. God bless.

I'll move this to the Rainbow Bridge Forum. It will remain there as a tribute to Tommy.


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeanie. Your sorry that her boyfriends HUSBANDS cat died???? :shock:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Who? Me? (  ) Couldn't be! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Snoozer100 (Jan 31, 2004)

That's very upsetting. I know exactly how you must feel. This week I had to put my precious cat to sleep. I've had him forever, so I know how it feels. It's very hard to go through loosing a pet you love.  It's okay. Remember the good times.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Snoozer, I know just how terrible it feels. God bless you.


----------

